# PX & Commissary to Open to Service Connected Vets



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Starting on 1/1/20. Also will be open to Purple Heart Recipients and Designated Care Givers for service connected veterans as well.



> Starting Jan. 1, Purple Heart recipients, former prisoners of war and all service-connected disabled veterans, regardless of rating, as well as caregivers enrolled in the VA's Comprehensive Assistance for Family Caregivers program, will be able to shop at Defense Commissary Agency stores and military exchanges.
> 
> They also will have access to revenue-generating Morale, Recreation and Welfare amenities, such as golf courses, recreation areas, theaters, bowling alleys, campgrounds and lodging facilities that are operated by MWR.
> 
> ...


https://www.military.com/daily-news/2019/09/20/millions-more-vets-and-caregivers-are-about-get-commissary-exchange-access.html

https://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/67974/commissary-military-service-exchange-mwr-access-extended-veterans-beginning-january/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I guess. I never save much at any of them and in today's world nothing they sell you can't meet or beat. Well 40 years ago you did save .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok I guess. I never save much at any of them and in today's world nothing they sell you can't meet or beat. Well 40 years ago you did save .


It will save a lot of $ for veterans in MN that smoke.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It will save a lot of $ for veterans in MN that smoke.


I don't know, I think all the taxes are charged on tobacco now. Admittedly I have not shopped a commissary in many years, and this was a more recent change I only heard about 2nd or 3rd hand.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good news on that. Hope these are heavily subsidized. Seems like when Sick Willy started shutting down the PXs they prices werent much if any better than Walmart..or maybe I misinterpreted the data at the time. Know they used to have cheap condoms and cigarettes.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Class six used to have cheap booze, but I am sure they have screwed that up now too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The prices at the Ft. Devens commissary were a little cheaper when I use to go there.

The problem for me was that I spent more on gas to get there than I saved.

They had just built a new multi million dollar commissary and two years later closed it along with the base itself.

That left hundreds of retired military families who settled in the area to save $$$ out in the cold, 

no one cared about them, hell they would vote republican anyways, so screw them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a simpler way would be to mail out Wally World Vouchers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

About a year ago they opened on line shopping at the PX to all honorably discharged veterans.
You had to apply on line to get set up, I've been out so long there was no electronic copy of my DD-214 and the site wanted me to scan mine so they could file it.

I thought about it, but heck, Amazon is probably as cheap or cheaper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Class six used to have cheap booze, but I am sure they have screwed that up now too.


No; it is still cheaper at the Class Six.
The PX is not cheaper than the economy.
The Commissary can save you money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It will save a lot of $ for veterans in MN that smoke.


 I do not smoke. But I had heard that the Military had stopped the cheap smoking thing years ago. Part of the effort to cut back on smoking. At least that was the excuse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not smoke. But I had heard that the Military had stopped the cheap smoking thing years ago. Part of the effort to cut back on smoking. At least that was the excuse.


In Vietnam cigarettes were $1.50 per CARTON. 
Limit of 6 cartons per month to try to cut down on black market activity with the Vietnamese.

I would pay one carton per month to Mamasan to wash my fatigues. She would take them to the river and scrub them on a rock - no soap.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Vietnam cigarettes were $1.50 per CARTON.
> Limit of 6 cartons per month to try to cut down on black market activity with the Vietnamese.
> 
> I would pay one carton per month to Mamasan to wash my fatigues. She would take them to the river and scrub them on a rock - no soap.


Me want to see pic of Mamasan .... just to insure you chose wisely!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Vietnam cigarettes were $1.50 per CARTON.
> Limit of 6 cartons per month to try to cut down on black market activity with the Vietnamese.
> 
> I would pay one carton per month to Mamasan to wash my fatigues. She would take them to the river and scrub them on a rock - no soap.


 Military changed a lot on drinking and smoking. As has society. I can still remember people smoking on aircraft try that today or in most motels.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been there even smoked a cigarette between the toes of a good looking lady sitting across from me on the little SW Jets that took folks to Vegas and Back. They had two sets of seats that faced each other. 727 maybe? Was a heck of of deal..free peanuts and whiskey on the way and double price to buy it on the way back home.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If I am in Hawaii, NJ, NY, CA, I save allot shopping at the PX and Commissary, as well as all the foreign countrys I visit. I visit due to travel and job.
Now, when you start buying stuff, and you have no taxes, it can add up quickly. And they price match.
You used to get good deals on liquor, not so much anymore, not as much.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Vietnam cigarettes were $1.50 per CARTON.
> Limit of 6 cartons per month to try to cut down on black market activity with the Vietnamese.
> 
> I would pay one carton per month to Mamasan to wash my fatigues. She would take them to the river and scrub them on a rock - no soap.


that what we calling it now? fatigues?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not smoke. But I had heard that the Military had stopped the cheap smoking thing years ago. Part of the effort to cut back on smoking. At least that was the excuse.


How times change, for good or bad.

Back when I was on active duty, 1960-3,

Our C rations and K rats had cigarettes in them, a small box of 4 or 5.

They were Lucky Strikes' Camels, Paul Mall and Phillip Morris.

All boxes were in a shade of green OG, OD etc.

They were in the accessory packet.

The K's were from WW2-2, C's were from both WW-2 and Korean war.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Around 2012 the alcohol and cigarette deals died. Booze isnt too bad, as you do get breaks if you compare out in town sometimes. Not generally on beer though.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I find that all name brand items are lower.

meat is better and lower price

at least here in pittsburgh it saves money... we go and buy a bunch of meat

if you have a disability rating then yes it should be open... but a purple heart... not so sure about that. 

there should be rewards/privilege for serving 20+ years or having a disability... being shot or being a prisoner not so much

i do think that all MWR facilities should be open to anybody with a honorable discharge.. golf courses etc


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> that what we calling it now? fatigues?


That's what they were called in the 1960's.
You had fatigues, for everyday wear, then khakis, then Class A Dress Greens.

The fatigues were OD Green, and were the same world wide, except Vietnam. There, they were a different style all together, called jungle fatigues, and were made of rip stop fabric instead of plain, heavy cotton.

Calling them Battle Dress Utilities (BDU) was something that started after I was out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh Come on now @rice paddy daddy, you know "you got girlfriend Vietnam", kinda "washing your fatigues"..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another benefit while serving or after retiring is the use of many lodging facility's on military bases . Regardless of branch . There are some with camp grounds and even fishing hunting and golf courses. On our motorcycle trips we have taken advantage of it a few times. When it worked out for us. The Navy lodge in Millington TN is small but it is outstanding. We stayed there on a 40th anniversary ride . We were married in the Shelby county court house in Memphis. We also rode around and visited what is left of a once busy Naval air Station that is now a support center.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

While I was in okinawa (working at CID) I needed some muffler work done on my nissan bluebird car. I asked one of the Japanese interpreters for a recommendation for a shop to do the work. 

I ended up buying 3 bottles of whiskey and leaving them in my trunk.. dropped the car off, work got done.... somebody stole the Whiskey while it was sitting in the parking lot at the garage.. they did not have cameras so I never reported it... The garage owner felt so bad he never charged me


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Oh Come on now @rice paddy daddy, you know "you got girlfriend Vietnam", kinda "washing your fatigues"..


Where we were, the only civilians were peasants. Even the Viet Cong didn't come that far north.
We had to contend with hard core regulars of the North Vietnam Army.
Ever see a mamasan that had been chewing betel nut for years?
I was totally celibate for the whole year.


----------

